# Lets see your practice range.



## BowanaLee (May 10, 2011)

Mines beside my garden. I'm standing at my 50 yd stake.  Well, its 50 yds to the 2nd 4' square rag bail. If you look close between the two trees you'll see another one 30 yds farther. 
Its waaaay down the trail and 80 from that stake. Their measured with a tape to within an inch and set every 10 yds for setting in sights. I can back up 2 more stakes. 
The 3 big targets have lights. Theres 10 patched up 3-D targets scattered around the opening and 2 broadhead targets too.


----------



## GRIV (May 10, 2011)

*Here's Mine*

18 Lanes - Air Conditioned and it's magic. Your bow always shoots good here.


----------



## oldgeez (May 11, 2011)

it ain't much, but it's all i got.  it's not air conditioned and only has 1 lane, but it serves, especially in the recession.  see more pic's in fb..shooting in the driveway, lol


----------



## GA HOYT (May 11, 2011)

lovin the hatchback mustang


----------



## pnome (May 11, 2011)

The plants have all been hacked back since I took this...


----------



## oldgeez (May 11, 2011)

yeah, with gas prices the way they are, it doesn't get out much.  it loves to melt asphalt every once in a while, lol.  check out the pic's in my fb albums.  see ya at the cbg..nice shooting yesterday


----------



## BowanaLee (May 11, 2011)

GRIV said:


> 18 Lanes - Air Conditioned and it's magic. Your bow always shoots good here.



Well, I ain't got air conditioning but Ive got a 20' platform to shoot at the 3-D targets from. 
I also have some of the best home grown tomatoes that ever got slapped on the mayo of some double fiber wheat bread.


----------



## BlackArcher (May 11, 2011)

*I got 20 on the Indoor...*

My 20 ft Range...  1 lane Only...


----------



## oldgeez (May 11, 2011)

@ lee...really nice ladder
@ big e....air conditioned???  no doubt, lol!!


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (May 11, 2011)

I thought about settin a range in the kitchen, it aint gettin used for much else


----------



## BlackArcher (May 11, 2011)

Hey Geez you better watch out.. With a little rearranging I could shoot  from the bedroom to the kitchen 19 yards...  from outside the kitchen door to the bedroom 20 yards....


----------



## drago (May 12, 2011)

*our range*

We have a 20 target course set on 10 acres plus bags set 20 to 50 yards....


----------



## oldgeez (May 12, 2011)

you are right, ba.  i don't know how you know that..i can shoot 19 yds upstairs across my bonus room, thru the hall doors thru the upstairs bedroom, lol.  i tried it, but it scares the heck out of the dog, lol!!  leon's got the ideal setup..he built a nice 20 yd opening in his basement when his old house burned down.  he put in a little niche behind the garage box upstairs, so it forms a little alley downstairs in the basement.  i've never seen it, but it must be really neato.  i wish he's take a pic..it's very ingenious


----------



## work2play (May 13, 2011)

i've got 15yd to 45yd covered from the post and step back to the driveway for 90yds


----------



## jrbowhuntr (May 16, 2011)

*Archery Range*

Got the two bales one on top is for field tips and the bottom one is for broadheads. Got 4-5, 3-D targets in the woods behind it.


----------



## BowanaLee (May 17, 2011)

Theres some pretty good ranges in that bunch, and a few good tries.  Hey, a guys gotta shoot !


----------



## BlackArcher (May 17, 2011)

oldgeez said:


> you are right, ba. i don't know how you know that..i can shoot 19 yds upstairs across my bonus room, thru the hall doors thru the upstairs bedroom, lol. i tried it, but it scares the heck out of the dog, lol!! leon's got the ideal setup..he built a nice 20 yd opening in his basement when his old house burned down. he put in a little niche behind the garage box upstairs, so it forms a little alley downstairs in the basement. i've never seen it, but it must be really neato. i wish he's take a pic..it's very ingenious


 
Hey Geez here is an idea....Lets go to Leon's House and challenge him for a signed dollar...lol  
oh I getting deadly at 14'   Spanka


----------



## oldgeez (May 17, 2011)

yeah, i'm pretty deadly up to about 20 feet, too.  it's been a while since i've shot a 20' target though, lol!!  i'd have to use my "cheat sheet" at that close distance..i've seen a lot of really good shooters mess up big time at 20', lol!!


----------



## BlackArcher (Jul 21, 2011)

*My New Range..*

Yeah! I am Balling now...


----------



## Brian from GA (Jul 21, 2011)

E,

Two things- first I've seen you shoot the wrong 4'X4' bale so I don't want you shooting in my house 

Second- I use the rhinehart inserts for broadhead practice and when I was shooting the Buckmaster I would take a large R insert to warm up on prior to my shoot times. If you miss the 8 ring you are mad anyway right? I just wasn't smart enough to ratchet strap mine to a lounge chair.... hit your wifes lounge chair and all you know what is gonna break out  !!


----------



## oldgeez (Jul 21, 2011)

don't shoot low!!  you'll get chewed out by the ole lady, and you'll lose an arrow to boot, lol.


----------

